

Twitter Kills Unfollowing App  - bootload
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/07/gadgetlab_072512_whyunfollow/

======
austenallred
I don't understand Twitter's rationale behind this one; killing the app
implies that your user experience is greater as you follow more people. I tend
to have experienced the opposite. Twitter should be stressing about user
experience more than getting as many people to follow each other as possible.

That having been said, there are dozens of other unfollow apps out there that
work just fine.

